# Benutzerfreundlich?



## rottex (15. Okt 2007)

Hi,

ich arbeite gerade an einem Programm (GUI), dass besonders Nutzerfreundlich werden soll,
sodass es auch Leute bedienen können, die nicht viel mit Computern zu tun haben.
Der Aufbau war ein voller Erfolg, aber mir fehlen praktisch "die Worte".

Ich weiß nicht, mit welchen Texten ich die JLabels für die Anweisungen füllen soll.
wie erkläre ich beispielsweise einem Benutzer, dass er die gewünschten Objekte in einer JComboBox wählen soll?
"Bitte wählen Sie die gewünschten Objekte in der JComboBox"? <-- Versteht das jemand? Nein!

Hat wer ne Ahnung, was man als "verständliche" Bezeichnung für 
                                                                 - JComboBox
                                                                 - Radio-Button
                                                                 - Checkbox
                                                                                               verwenden könnte?

Aber mal ganz davon abgesehen: Gibt es Webseiten, mit Standardformulierungen für Programme?
Wenn ja, welche? (Wusste nicht nach was ich googeln sollte)

Ich würde mich über schnelle Hilfe sehr freuen.

Mfg. rottex


----------



## Marco13 (15. Okt 2007)

Einiges gibt's ja hier
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Widget_(GUI)#Liste_von_Steuerelementen

Ob es dem "unbedarften" Bneutzer klar ist, was er tun muss, wenn er aufgefordert wird, einen Eintrag aus einen _Kombinationslistenfeld_ (ComboBox) auszuwählen, weiß ich aber nicht - ebensowenig, wie ob es vielleicht auf http://www.din.de irgendwelche "verbindlichen" Standards gibt...


----------



## Ellie (15. Okt 2007)

(Herausklappbare / Dropdown) Liste ist IMHO ausreichend. Auswahlkästchen klingt doch ebenfalls einleuchtend. Hast du denn persönlichen Kontakt zu potenziellen Nutzern? Die müssen doch mit (ausgedruckten) Formularen umgehen und irgendwelche Namen für die Checkboxen etc. haben.


----------



## Guest (16. Okt 2007)

Wenn es für ganz unerfahrene Nutzer sein soll, genügt es dir vlt einfach sowas zu schreiben wie "Klicken Sie bitte auf eines der unteren Kästchen"

Das ist vlt nicht proffessionel, aber proffessionalität ist meist das was Neulinge abschreckt. Wenn du jmd erreichen möchte der mit deinem Fachtermina nicht vertraut ist, sprich seine Sprache


----------

